# First time Insulin use.



## GStrout75 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello guys, I was hoping you could answer a few questions I have about Insulin. I am 20 years old, 6 foot even, 6 weeks out from NPC Cutler, currently 258, about 2-3 months after my show, I plan to add in Insulin (Humulin R) to my regimen once I get my carbs up to max while I improve. 

Question 1: Because of Humulin R being slow released, would it be more beneficial to take it immediately pre workout? I will be taking in around 100-150g carbs pre workout, 50-100g carbs intra workout, and 150g carbs post workout.

Question 2: Is there any danger to taking TOO MANY carbs with insulin (ex. 5iu insulin and 100-150g carbs)


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Mar 24, 2016)

I believe it's usually taken about an hour pre workout and then a couple of timely high carb protein shakes. About 30-45 minutes after injecting. And always make sure have a quick absorbing carb source with you just in case you go hypo.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 28, 2016)

I took it 3 times a day. In the am. 1 hr before workout and 1 at dinner. Be sure to do you're research and I wouldn't take any close to bed time. Hope this helps. http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=37279


----------



## TeknoViking (May 14, 2016)

Hey bud, google Mike Arnolds Insulin Protocal that should get you going.

This is what mine looks like it comes from the man himself.

*Insulin Protocol*

•	40 minutes pre-training:  400 mg berberine, 250 mg Cinnulin-PF, 100 mg R-alpha lipoic acid
•	10 minutes pre-training:  12 IU Humulin R/Novolin R, 3 ml Synthetine 
•	Intra-workout:  75 grams Intra-MD, 15 grams instantized EAA’s (Brand: True Nutrition), 4 grams instantized Leucine (Brand: True Nutrition), 5 grams micronized creatine
•	60-90 minutes post-training:  Post-training meal (see meal plan)

Note:  Drink 1/3rd shake at the start of training, 1/3rd half-way through training, and 1/3rd at the 

I usually have this meal about an hour before training.

*Meal #2 *
Food:  175 grams chicken breast (cooked weight), 90 grams wild rice (dry weight), 75 grams vegetables (no peas or corn)            
Supplements:   2 grams instantized leucine, 400 mg berberine

And this one post workout within 30 mins to 1 hour of finishing training.

*Meal #4 (post-workout) * 
Food:  175 grams lean grass-fed beef (cooked weight), 112 grams wild rice (dry weight), 75 grams vegetables (no peas or corn)


----------



## TeknoViking (May 14, 2016)

I actually found a thread on this site that already has the info.

http://www.anasci.org/vB/peptides-growth-factors/38961-ultimate-insulin-protocol-revised.html


----------



## ASHOP (May 14, 2016)

GStrout75 said:


> Hello guys, I was hoping you could answer a few questions I have about Insulin. I am 20 years old, 6 foot even, 6 weeks out from NPC Cutler, currently 258, about 2-3 months after my show, I plan to add in Insulin (Humulin R) to my regimen once I get my carbs up to max while I improve.
> 
> Question 1: Because of Humulin R being slow released, would it be more beneficial to take it immediately pre workout? I will be taking in around 100-150g carbs pre workout, 50-100g carbs intra workout, and 150g carbs post workout.
> 
> Question 2: Is there any danger to taking TOO MANY carbs with insulin (ex. 5iu insulin and 100-150g carbs)



I wouldn't use insulin pre workout for you. This is your first run with insulin and you have no idea on how your going to respond. With a pre workout inject you could go hypo and you could be in trouble. I would start with PWO injections.


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 15, 2016)

Some people, myself included can't tolerate insulin pre workout.  I get sluggish, feel shitty, but can do post workout.  I even used chad nichols' protocol of 3x a day 3-4 times a week with success.  As ASHOP said, start PWO because you don't want to go hypo mid workout.


----------

